# Windshield washer pump



## Rusty Bob (Apr 21, 2012)

96 Ford Explorer - I get no washer fluid when I activate the pump. But I can hear it running. That means there is power to the pump. Possibly the pump motor is working, just not the pump ? Any ideas ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Disconnect the line coming off of the pump and try it.
Could be a cracked leaking line, pluged up line, Still not working, pick one up at the junk yard, far cheaper then the dealer.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Most likely the spray nozzles on the hood are clogged. Remove the tubing prior to those nozzles and see if washer fluid sprays out.

If that is the problem... There may be small "particles" in the washer fluid and lines. If you can easily remove the washer tank (some are a royal pain to get to), remove it and clean/flush out the inside. Then reinstall and fill with window washer fluid. Run the washer a bit to flush the lines. THEN clean the spray nozzles.

You can clean them by removing them, shoving thin wire or a tiny drill bit into the openings. Then blowing them out with air backwards. Then reinstall.


----------



## Rusty Bob (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there a trick to removing the main line from the pump ? So far it's a real booger bear to get off. I guess this is one of those "royal pains". I have removed the main line from the distribution manifold (or whatever it's called) and it only spits and spurts a little washer fluid every once in a while. I would guess there should be a steady stream normally.


----------



## Rusty Bob (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I got the driver side working. And that's the most important thing to me. If there is a screen or some sort of filter at the bottom of the reservoir at the intake of the pump, there is now a few pin holes in it now. :thumbup:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kbryant (Jun 17, 2012)

I have had the same problem multiple times and it always ends up looking like a slimy tissue at the filter one the pump. Take it off clean off the filter and your golden.


----------



## Isabell (Oct 30, 2012)

I would suggest you to go for professional help rather than trying to treat it yourself. Its a safer and wise option. I am sure there must be an auto repair shop in your area!


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Isabell said:


> I would suggest you to go for professional help rather than trying to treat it yourself. Its a safer and wise option. I am sure there must be an auto repair shop in your area!


This site is DIYchatroom.com.....Do It Yourself...going to an auto repair shop (or any "professional") is a last resort for most of us.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Do yourself a favor, everyone actually, when it comes to WW fluid and potential issues.

Do NOT buy the pre-mixed stuff, the 99 cent bottles O blue liquid.

Look around ( it might be hard to find ) for the concentrate in the little pint bottles. Berkebile 2+2 makes it, which is what I get around here. That's pure WW fluid, the gallon jugs have other junk mixed in, which is why you see the light bluish gra-doo around the reservoir and such when it's used. It can have a nasty habit of clogging and boogering things up.

The concentrate doesn't do that hardly at all. It's more expensive, the concentrate, but not by much.


----------



## Isabell (Oct 30, 2012)

polarzak said:


> This site is DIYchatroom.com.....Do It Yourself...going to an auto repair shop (or any "professional") is a last resort for most of us.


well...i never compromise on my car care. If I know the repair shop can fix the car problem perfectly, I don't need to look for an 'easy way out'. I personally prefer Coleman auto Restoration for my car maintenance. I know they will take care of it very well.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Isabell said:


> well...i never compromise on my car care. If I know the repair shop can fix the car problem perfectly, I don't need to look for an 'easy way out'. I personally prefer Coleman auto Restoration for my car maintenance. I know they will take care of it very well.


Some of us CAN fix car problems quite professionally, and we save a LOT of money doing it. That said, if you have found an honest mechanic, who doesn't try to baffle you because you are a woman (I assume you are a woman) then you have found a gem amongst the weeds.


----------

